# Phoenix install in a RS-3



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Couple of months ago I picked up a Aristocraft RS-3 (Thanks Stan). It ran great on my track powered (DC) layout, problem was no sound. So I gave Jonathan (Electric Steam Modelworks) a call and ordered a PB11.
I knew the RS-3 had a speaker already in it. Taking out four screws I removed the fuel tank. Along with a speaker plug that matched the Phoenix speaker plug there was also a power plug.










Quick call to Jonathan and he sent me a two prong power plug. Drilled my volume, access jack and reed switch holes into the bottom of the fuel tank and I was ready for install.
I'm not a fan of the Phoenix spring cage connectors. What I do is first take a straight pin and stick it in the smaller hole and release the clip, then remove the pin. I do this to every connection. Then when I put in the wire I stick the pin (yellow ball) in, insert the wire, then remove the pin leaving the wire attached.










I attached everything and checked the fit. Since I had the space I left the wires long.










Plugged the speaker connector and power connector in the RS-3 sockets and we have sound.
I added a second reed switch so I can trip the bell or crossing horn by track magnets.
Before putting the four screws back in I drilled out the original holes a little and used LGB screws.










Hooked it up to the computer, loaded the RSD sound file and made some changes.

So far this is the easiest Phoenix install I've done.

I put it back on the track and made some noise.









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Reading up on the RS3 and looking at the Phoenix sound files I found out I loaded the wrong sound file. Quick trip to the computer and the sound file was replaced with PA to represent the Alco 244 Prime Mover.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great installation, Tommy.... Looks super...


----------



## tdp (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for thew fast reply to my initial question. Are the two little black items glued to fuel tank the reed switches? If so where did they come from? 
Again thanks TDP


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By tmejia on 12 Sep 2012 11:26 PM 
Reading up on the RS3 and looking at the Phoenix sound files I found out I loaded the wrong sound file. Quick trip to the computer and the sound file was replaced with PA to represent the Alco 244 Prime Mover.

Tommy








Rio Gracie

I'm glad to not be the only one to make that audible mistake.


----------

